
Ask HN: Public map database for travel restrictions? - walterbell
Several cities, states, regions and countries have tied travel restrictions (e.g. quarantine) to live health metrics.  With those metrics changing daily, travel restrictions can change daily.  Is there a public dataset or database which can provide a list of restrictions which apply to people considering travel between location A and location B? If not, what are good sources of US &amp; global travel restriction data to populate an open database?<p>CNN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnn.com&#x2F;travel&#x2F;article&#x2F;us-state-travel-restrictions-covid-19&#x2F;index.html<p>Delta Airlines: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.delta.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;en&#x2F;travel-update-center&#x2F;flying-what-you-need-to-know&#x2F;coronavirus-regional-restrictions<p>IATA: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.iatatravelcentre.com&#x2F;world.php
======
therealmarv
[https://www.kayak.com/travel-restrictions](https://www.kayak.com/travel-
restrictions)

------
Kalekoa
There's also this from the CDC
[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/map-
and-...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/map-and-travel-
notices.html)

